# adorable dreamfuel



## Fat Molly (Mar 20, 2018)

so i was at a conference a few weeks ago and one of the people there was AMAZINGLY ADORABLE like just a huge buttery chub and I was like, :wubu: immediately 

then it turned out he was the lecturer and i was like :wubu::wubu: smart and sexy?! damnnn 

then we divided into small subgroups and guess whose group i was randomly assigned to? 

(and guess who was like OMG PLEASE UNIVERSE PUT ME IN HIS GROUP and for some reason universe was helpful??!) 

and guess who didn't have a wedding ring? 

and guess who, throughout lecture (we were sitting in circle of chairs) tucked his hands in that cozy space between his gut and his thigh? 

*fans self* 

and mentioned that his hands were cold (implying this gesture was to warm them up)? 

*double fans self* 

and then later i saw him at cheesecake factory hungrily drowning in noms? 

*triple fans self*

and then guess who looked him up online later and found his recently-updated GoodReads profile and read about his professional history and did the tiniest bit of internet stalking and HIS PROFESSIONAL PICS ARE IMMENSELY SATISFYING FULL BODY SHOTZZ!?!?!?! 

*quadruple fans self* 

is he gay? absolutely. probably. 

...but maybe not! 

big plump jewish therapist dearheart who works in VA, if you want me I'm yours hon! i regret that i didn't approach you afterwards and be like 'yo you wanna grab dinner' but also i was feeling shy


----------



## Tracii (Mar 21, 2018)

Oh my how did you contain yourself ???.


----------



## Tad (Mar 25, 2018)

(Assuming that his lecture/seminar work was good...) "Dear Dr. so-and-so. I was at Conference such-and-such last month, attended your lecture and had the good fortune to be in your seminar group. I keep thinking about those, and wanted to drop you a line to say how much I appreciated your insight and warmth. Sincerely; Molly."

"Molly, what a kind note! I try, but can never tell for sure how people take what I say. It was lovely to hear that my presentation was appreciated. -FirstName."

"FirstName. Thank you. As I said, I really enjoyed it. I'll certainly keep an eye out for your name at at future conferences. --Molly"

Might not lead to anything, but it at least breaks the ice if you do see him at another conference ...


----------



## BigFA (Apr 17, 2018)

Molly, so great to hear about your experience and knowing how much an attractive fat guy can turn you on. Makes big guys like me happy. I think Tad's advice is great and his strategy for following up with the lecturer might lead to another meeting or encounter. Go for it and you might be able to fulfill your wildest desires:wubu:!


----------



## Fat Molly (Apr 21, 2018)

Hee hee thanks Tad I might send it haha 

He’s probbbbbbbably a gay bear but still


----------



## DJ_S (May 20, 2018)

ooh fabulous, send something, no harm in trying.

good luck!


----------



## y2kboris1 (Aug 28, 2018)

Molly go for it! If I can offer any one piece of advice in my short life soo far, when I was young I had many opportunities to date girls I fancied; and I always managed to f*** it up because I was too shy (I also suffer from mild AS so it's socially awkward enough). There's nothing more awful than the feeling of wondering what could've been...


----------



## BigElectricKat (Aug 31, 2018)

What have you got to lose, right?


----------



## squeezablysoft (Sep 14, 2018)

DO IT Molly! Or from the sound of it I might have to look him up if you don't lol!


----------

